# Garnier Nutritioniste-BAD allergic reaction



## KristieTX (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought some Garnier Nutritioniste skin care the other day and had a horrible allergic reaction to it. I read on the label that it contains grapefruit extract. Well, you know how much grapefruit stings being acidic, so I'm sure that it's not good for your skin.

I'm taking the stuff that I bought back today. Has anyone else tried this line and had trouble with it? If you have sensitive skin like me, I don't suggest trying it.






I'm sticking to my Cetaphil and Queen Helene. They love my skin.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww that sucks!! I love their line of produts


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2008)

Haven't tried them. Sorry they don't work for you. Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 9, 2008)

I've tried their shampoo and conditioner. Either one or both made my scalp so itchy it felt raw. It's too bad because I love their hair colouring products.

Sorry to change a skin care thread into a hair care one.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 11, 2008)

That's ok, Carolyn.



Yeah, the skin care made my skin itchy, raw and caused some bad cystic acne. I was miserable for two days and in pain.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2008)

really ? that's interesting, i must admit i've always thought this was their best skincare line. maybe i just fell for the packaging


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 11, 2008)

I personally love their line of face products. I finally found my HG with their gel cleanser and it's cheap too. Although I don't have sensitive skin as I tend to only break out around my pmsing time. I'm sorry to hear it didnt' work for you!


----------



## DonnaAU (Oct 7, 2011)

I had a break out of cystic acne with this product as well. Wish I would have read this post before I tried it!


----------

